# Limited CT of Sinus



## adi (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you please help clarify appropriate coding on this radiology report.

Clinical Data:  Sinus drainage, congestion, cough, follow-up nodules.

Limited CT of Paranasal Sinuses:
Technique:  Limited coronal CT images were obtained through the paranasl sinues without intravenous contrast.  Findings:  Minimal mucoperiosteal thickening is noted inferiorly within the maxillary sinuses.  No bony overgrowth is seen to suggest chronicity.  Orbits and paranasal sinuses are otherwise intact.  Ostiomeatal units are patent bilaterally.

Per report should procedure be coded with 70486 or 76360?  Does any body have the book, CPT Changes: An Insider's View 2002, 2003?  If so, is it possible to get a copy of changes made to code 76360.  Please let me know and I can send you my fax #.  

Per review of code 76380 - this code should not be assigned as it is for a limited follow-up CT, not because it is a Limited CT.  

Thanks for your help.  adiaz


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Oct 23, 2008)

76380 the code says limited or follow-up.


----------



## adi (Oct 24, 2008)

In the CPT 2008 Professional Edition, see INDEX, page 601, section CT Scan, 5th entry - reads Follow up Study......76380

When code is reviewed it reads - 
Code 76380  Computed tomography, limited or localized follow-up 

Code first indicates that it is a Computed tomography, follow-up,  performed in a limited or localized method.

Code to me does not indicate that every Computed tomography that is performed in a limited method is to be reported with code 76380.

How are others interpreting code 76380.

The limited CT of Paranasal Sinuses is being performed for the first time, no subsequent procedure has been performed.

Thanks for feedback.  adiaz


----------

